# Construcción de radar detector de meteoritos 50 MHz FOTOS INSIDE



## pochan (Feb 17, 2010)

Hola foro, hace mucho que os leo, pero creo que nunca o casi nunca he escrito nada.

Soy ingeniero técnico de telecomunicaciones y estoy estudiando la superior, a punto de acabar.

Me gustaría enseñaros mi proyecto final de carrera a ver que os parece.

Es un transmisor de 50 MHz amplificado por un ampli marca Bonn que dará unos 150 W. 
El receptor, recibe los 50 MHz, los mezcla con 39.3 MHz y lo bajo a 10.7 Mhz para posteriormente entregar la señal a un amplificador logaritmico.

Transmitiré y recibiré por la misma antena por lo que usaré un circulador para ensamblar transmisor y receptor con la misma antena.

La conmutación de los equipos la haré con una pic que envie unos pulsos TTL que activaran y desactivaran el receptor y el transmisor.

Ahora mismo he conseguido que el receptor, al ser excitado con un generador con una señal de -115 dBm tenga una señal 10 dB por encima del ruido. Creo que es todo un exito para ser un prototipo soldado en plan "araña" sin placas y sin mucho cuidado. 

Me falta montar el amplificador logaritimico el cual detectara el nivel de señal recibida y la pic para la conmutacion, todo lo demas ya esta funcionando.

Unas fotos 

PD: La foto del receptor en la que le introduzco la señal de -115 dBm lo que se ve en el analizador de espectros no es la señal bajada en frecuencia, es el oscilador local, (no tenia la frecuencia puesta de la FI en el Analizador de espectros en el momento de la foto)

ya lo tengo casi a finalizado, subo unas fotos
El ampli de 18.000 € 
150 W de 25 MHz a 1 GHz

El receptor, generandole una señal de entrada de -115 dBm en el analizador se ve el O.L. por fallo mio 

El receptor ensamblado (RFA, mezclador, oscilador local, filtro IF)

El transmisor (oscilador y filtro LPF)de ahi ira conectado al amplificador "caro".

Las tripas del receptor

Tripas del transmisor

El filtro RFA (se compone de un filtro BPF, de un amplificador monolitico smd que es eso negro super pequeño, es como una pulga de tamaño, y luego otro filtro BPF)

El mezclador (para bajar de 50 MHz a los 10,7 MHz)

El oscilador local de 39,3 MHZ que mezclados con los 50 MHz que se reciben obtenemos los 10,7 MHZ

Filtro FI ( es un filtro pasa bajas, un ampli monolitico y otro filtro lpf)

El oscilador del transmisor (la señal que se enviara y se esperara recibir su rebote)

Y el filtro que evita emitir armonicos (de orden 12)



Espero que os guste, cualqueir pregunta o sugerencia, yo encantado


----------



## tiago (Feb 17, 2010)

Es estupendo, pero todo ese equipamiento y preparación, no merecen en absoluto unos circuitos montados en plan "araña",sólo eso puede dar al traste con los resultados de tu interesante experimento,Tambien te recomiendo utilizar condesadores pasa-muro  para pasar los cables de alimentación y/o datos a traves de las cajas contenedoras,o la rf te circulará por toda la habitación.Por cierto, cual es la aplicación practica de tu proyecto?
Saludos.


----------



## pochan (Feb 17, 2010)

Gracias tiago, en efecto no están colocados aún los pasamuros y eso me provoca algún pequeño disgusto jeje, pero no me preocupa porque se que en cuanto los coloque estará subsanado. Falta ir a comprarlos.

La soldadura araña es sólo para comprobar que el diseño cumpla, que los diseños estén bien hechos, que los osciladores oscilen, que el mezclador mezcle, etc, y aún así he conseguido 10 dB (S/N) con -115 dBm, no quiero ni imaginar cuando haga una placa como dios manda y esté todo bien soldado, sin capacidades parásitas ni inductancias parásitas, etc.

La aplicación práctica es poder detectar meteoritos (estrellas fugaces) y poder hacer una estadística mediante un software que no programaré yo. (se me da fatal programar)


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 17, 2010)

A que velocidad gira la antena? En una vuelta transmite y en la otra recibe?


----------



## electrodan (Feb 17, 2010)

No se ven cosas como estas todos los días. Gracias por compartir con nosotros estas interesantes imágenes de tu proyecto.
Saludos.


----------



## pochan (Feb 17, 2010)

La antena es fija, es una yagui de 4 elementos con un lobulo de unos 30º de anchura. Por lo que a una altura de unos 100 km (que es donde se producirá el rebote del meteorito) se cubrirá una buena area.
Está inclinada respecto el suelo 70º, casi vertical, apuntando siempre al cielo en el mismo sitio.
El sistema es el siguiente, mediante una pic conmuto el transmisor y el receptor, enviando una rafaga de 100us, dejando un tiempo de guarda de 75 us (por precaucion para no reventar el receptor) y entonces enciendo el receptor durante 200 us esperando recibir mi propio rebote. 
La gracia es que tengo unas puertas analogicas que atenuan 40 dB y funcionan con pulsos TTL, por lo que con esas puertas atenuo el oscilador principal del transmisor, y asi no llega a tener potencia para excitar el amplificador de potencia Bonn de manera que no toco el oscilador y asi es siempre estable y puedo conmutar el transmisor
El receptor uso la misma puerta a la entrada para atenuar lo maximo posible la señal mientras se transmite AMEN DEL CIRCULADOR que atenua 60 dB (sino fuese por el circulador adios al receptor). Mientras transmito a parte de todas estas precauciones, el detector  logaritmico es desconectado para que no de falsas lecturas).

Me hace muchisima ilusion que os guste este proyecto, me siento alagado.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ha crei que era a toda la perisferia la idea del radar.. es contra un solo punto.. y es representativo un solo punto? La polarizacion es vertical? Donde estas ubicado? por donde vivo yo se ven mucho mas abajo por debajo de los 30o.

Esta bien la ventana que dejas entre tx y rx por precaucion. Y de curioso nomas.. cuantos rebotes esperas recibir? es decir se puede armar una traza de uno mismo como para calcular velocidad? o es un bombardeo que vas a recibir de todos lados?


----------



## fernandob (Feb 17, 2010)

no todos te podremso seguir, estas terminando ingenieria y muy "sumergido" en ese proyecto, el cual ademas es bastant eespecifico.

quienes no entendemos acerca de ese tema esperaremso muy curiosos los resultados de las pruebas y como captas lso meteoritos.

como dije estas tan "enfrascado" en ese proyecto que no te das cuenta que no cualquiera esta a ese nivel.

hace cuanto que lo empezaste ????

desde ya:

y que lo disfrutes.
SEGURO que te dara alegrias, eso es inevitable.


----------



## pochan (Feb 17, 2010)

Lo empecé hace 2 meses. En una semaña recopilé toda la información teórica que he expuesto un poco por encima y en 2 semanas más diseñé todo el sistema con leves cambios que he ido ideando sobre la marcha.

El resto de mes y pico ha sido el montaje y puesta a punto.

PD 1: Como bien sabreis aquí, para montar los osciladores diseñé amplificadores jajaja (es una broma aunque cuantas veces autooscila un ampli) jeje.

PD 2: La polarización será lineal horizontal, para que la mayor parte del campo eléctrico rebote con la estela ionizada del meteorito.

La cola ionizada que deja una estrella fugaz dura aproximadamente 1 segundo si no recuerdo mal, así que recibiré unos 1000 rebotes cuando detecte uno. Esto quedará perfectamente reflejado si un software de PC lo pinta por pantalla. Podré saber la duración del meteorito y una idea aproximadilla de la distancia, viendo la separación entre todos los rebotes recibidos.

A ver si al final todo funciona porque lo que me da mucho miedo es la parte de conmutación, todo lo demás no me está dando problemas.

Deseadme suerte!! En cuanto tenga la conmutación ensamblada haré un video para vosotros.

PD 3: ya tengo un video hecho del transmisor emitiendo 150 Watts sin ningún tipo de conmutación, o sea emitiendo una CW. Una vez conmute emitiré una ASK.

Saludos


----------



## elbrujo (Feb 17, 2010)

La rafaga de 100us alcanza para llegar al meteorito? no necesitas mas tiempo? y la ventana de espera no es muy corta? teniendo en cuenta parametros climaticos..


----------



## electrodan (Feb 18, 2010)

Y como cuantos de estos meteoritos esperas encontrar (frecuencia)?


----------



## pochan (Feb 18, 2010)

Ayer puse los datos de la ráfaga de memoria y no los puse bien.

emitiré una rafaga de 250 us, esperaré 100us despues de apagar transmisor para encender el receptor (por seguridad) entonces estaré escuchando 500 us.

La señal en recorrer los 100 km de altura tarda unos 650 us entre ir y volver, por lo que cuando yo empiece a escuchar habrán pasado 350 us, o sea que aun faltarán unos 250 us para que me llegue el rebote, así que tendré que estar escuchando esos 250 us donde no espero recibir nada, pero sirve para que todo se estabilice y entonces escucho unos 250 us adicionales que es lo que he enviado yo de señal.

Esas son las tramas que generaré con la pic, a ver si todo eso funciona en la práctica.

Los parámetros climáticos no creo que influyan mucho en la velocidad de propagación de la señal, así que en principio no me preocupan.

El número de meteoritos en un dia no se cual será, de hecho la idea es que ese dato lo dé una vez funcione el aparatejo 

PD: Hoy he retocado el OL y un filtro y he consguido una mejora importante.

Ahora con -110 dBm tengo una (S/N) = 20 dB


----------



## fernandob (Feb 18, 2010)

y con eso puedes detectar otras cosas ?????
naves por ejemplo??
en que rango de altura?????

postea cada tanto, y dinos cuando empiezas...... a ver si lso yankys te detectan, crees que estas espiando sus satelites o aviones de altura y te tiran un cuetazo.
ojo que son bastante rayaditos.


----------



## pochan (Feb 18, 2010)

foto de la respuesta mejorada del receptor con una entrada de -110 dBm

salida de -72 dBm con un nivel de ruido de -90 dBm.

Una ganancia total de 38 dB 

A ver si la semana que viene ya tengo montado el amplificador logaritmico y solo quedará la pic ^^

http://img706.imageshack.us/img706/614/img018wf.jpg

En principio podré detectar aviones que vuelen alto a unos 10 Km pero para ello debo modificar el programa de la pic para enviar rafagas mucho mas cortas. Todo eso es cuestión de software.


----------



## tiago (Feb 22, 2010)

fernandob dijo:


> y con eso puedes detectar otras cosas ?????
> naves por ejemplo??
> en que rango de altura?????
> 
> ...



Ja,ja ja....  Que bueno.

Animo Pochan, cuando lo pongas en marcha y comentes resultados prometo estar muy pendiente.
Saludos.


----------

